# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Training: Fahrtechnik, Kraft, Ausdauer, Ernährung >  Physiotherapie Präventionsprojekt

## Physioprävention

Hi,

wir machen im Zuge unserer Ausbildung zum Physiotherapeuten ein Projekt mit Downhillsportlern. Wir recherchieren die Früh-und Spätfolgen im Downhill-Sport und erstellen daraufhin ein Präventionsprogramm für junge Downhiller.

Um die nötigen Infos zusammen zu bekommen, bräuchten wir eure Hilfe. Wäre voll nett wenn ihr den Fragebogen ausfüllen könntet, dauert nicht lange!

www.haekchen.at/haekchen/frag...uid=25488&id=2

Vielen Dank im Voraus!
Die Physiopräventions-Gruppe:-)

----------

